# Box question....



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

I have an 07 Inf G35 sedan. I found a interesting subwoofer box that go up to the back seats. See picture.










Because the box goes up the seat, I feel this is going to be an ineffcient way to add bass to the car since it will be blocking the bass I think.

What do you guys think? I may just do a fiblerglass box in one of the rear corners, but not looking forward to all that work, especially in the cold.

I was thinking maybe adding some passive radiators to the rear of the box, facing the front of the car.

Is this a good or bad idea? What are the pros and cons?


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

i dont have a trunk car, never have, so im going based off what i have read.

as long as the box does not go to the roof of the trunk, the sound can still go above the box and towards the listener.

do u already have subs? if i had a trunk car i would go infinite baffle. more trunk space, no box, etc.

i would also go with these subs (available in 10s, 12s, or 15s,
AE Speakers Online Store

sorry i couldnt help too much


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*Never know ... try it !*


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Cruzer said:


> i dont have a trunk car, never have, so im going based off what i have read.
> 
> as long as the box does not go to the roof of the trunk, the sound can still go above the box and towards the listener.
> 
> ...


No subs yet. I just pulled the trigger on a JL XD600/1. 

I would have to take a peek in the trunk to see how hard it would be to pull off an IB set up. It has crossed my mind many times. I was hoping this box would be a simple solution. Just have some doubts for some reason.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Maybe I can ask the box maker to put 1 hole on the other side for a 12W6 and leave the side that you see when you open the trunk like a wall?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Does yours have the upgraded Bose audio option ?


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Oliver said:


> Does yours have the upgraded Bose audio option ?


Yep.


----------



## SomeGuy748 (Feb 24, 2010)

It will be fine with the subs firing backwards. Easiest way to get good bass in most trunk style cars. You'll have more rattles but good output. If you aim them forward you'll get cancellation and won't be happy with the output. Where did you find this enclosure? I've seen a few pre made "boxes" that people have purchased off eBay lately and they were REALLY small. Makes for an easy fit in the car, but SQ was not very good.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

SomeGuy748 said:


> It will be fine with the subs firing backwards. Easiest way to get good bass in most trunk style cars. You'll have more rattles but good output. If you aim them forward you'll get cancellation and won't be happy with the output. Where did you find this enclosure? I've seen a few pre made "boxes" that people have purchased off eBay lately and they were REALLY small. Makes for an easy fit in the car, but SQ was not very good.


Off ebay as well. .85 cubic feet each.


----------



## SomeGuy748 (Feb 24, 2010)

You mentioned a 12w6, does this mean you're planning on running 12's? If so, that box is probably a little small depending on the sound you are looking for. 10's would be better. If this is the same seller as the other boxes I've seen, the build is decent, but the sound is boomy because the airspace is simply too small. Fit and finish is ok for something being mass produced, but the sound is... meh. Would probably do better if they were being built ported for a single sub rather than sealed for dual subs. Just my opinion and I don't even know if it's the same seller.


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

what is the ultimate goal? good sound, output, low bass, do you want to save space.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Im probably doing 1 12w6 or 2 10's/12's. My goal right now is ease of install with hopefully a permanent solution. SQ with decent output.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Anyone know what the box requirements are for the Peerless 830500 12" XLS Subwoofer and the Dayton 12ho subs?


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

If the box is 2 seperate chambers of .8 cubic feet then that is about perfect for the Dayton HO. Actually if you could port each chamber you would be perfect!


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

So 2 dayton 12’s will do fine in .80 after sub displacement? If so, this is what im getting.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

winisd recommends .6xx sealed per dayton ho 12, but .8 looks fine and shouldnt be much of a difference.

i dont know as ive never used any of them, but seems everyone recommends porting the dayton HO series, but it should perform fine sealed ?


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

That's actually good news for me. 2 sealed I think would be okay. Just want a little low end. 

The people that ported them, were only running a single sub so......


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

ok, so I pulled the trigger. Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

I got the Daytons delivered. They are beasts. Pretty massive.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

let us know your opinion of the sound. im interested in a sealed review as well


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Cruzer said:


> let us know your opinion of the sound. im interested in a sealed review as well


I definitely plan to. There are not enough reviews on these woofers in a sealed box, except for partsexpress.com website.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

The JL Audio XD600/1 came in. This one of the tiniest amps I've ever seen for a 600 mono amplifer. No joke, it's the size of a 100 watt amp.

It should be easy to find a place for this little thing.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Anybody know a good place to order an amp wiring kit?


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

That's a small amp lol. I've used random eBay wiring kit and then I used knu konceptz wire. I'll definitely go with them again. In fact after I first used it I got rcas and distro block. Their prices are good too but granted I have not used anything else. I got some tsunami power wire but have no use for it to check it out and have an opinion


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

The box arrived a few days ago. Quality is top notch. Packaging was superb as well. These guys know what they are doing. 

sonixenclosures is their name. They have boxes for other cars too. 

They even upgraded the terminals for me for free.

As far as the wiring, for some reason the knuconcepts wiring doesnt appeal to me. Not sure why. I remember someone else posting a website where all they dealt with was wiring and they had impressive stuff.

Anyone else have other reccomendations for wiring. please include a website please.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

DARVEX.COM


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

cubdenno said:


> DARVEX.COM


That's the site, thanks!


----------



## Mlstrass (Apr 22, 2006)

SomeGuy748 said:


> It will be fine with the subs firing backwards. Easiest way to get good bass in most trunk style cars. You'll have more rattles but good output. If you aim them forward you'll get cancellation and won't be happy with the output. Where did you find this enclosure? I've seen a few pre made "boxes" that people have purchased off eBay lately and they were REALLY small. Makes for an easy fit in the car, but SQ was not very good.


this response was one of those times you should have kept your "opinion" to yourself instead of giving out incorrect information 

Forward vs rear firing is vehicle and enclosure specific. I've had very good luck forward firing/sealed off in my Altima, but prefer rear firing in the wife's car.


----------



## Mlstrass (Apr 22, 2006)

Any pics of this set up installed? How does it sound as the pic you showed sure seems like it would prevent much sound from getting into the cabin...


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Mlstrass said:


> Any pics of this set up installed? How does it sound as the pic you showed sure seems like it would prevent much sound from getting into the cabin...


Not yet. Wiring is coming in today. Hopefull will have it done this weekend.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

I would also like to hear about the Daytons sealed. I installed a HO 10" ported in a civic and was a pretty nice sub for the price


----------



## SomeGuy748 (Feb 24, 2010)

Mlstrass said:


> this response was one of those times you should have kept your "opinion" to yourself instead of giving out incorrect information
> 
> Forward vs rear firing is vehicle and enclosure specific. I've had very good luck forward firing/sealed off in my Altima, but prefer rear firing in the wife's car.


Why?? You just said yourself that rear firing works in your wifes car. I have personally proven this concept dozens of times in my career. Heck, did it today with a kid that had two 12's forward firing in his Mazda. Told him to turn them around so they would sound better and sure enough he left happy. Saved him a ton of money too since he came in looking for new subs and I showed him a simple fix. Guessing he will be back since I didn't just rip him off.

Rear firing will work better almost every time and for most people. Now if everyone took the time to seal off a forward firing enclosure correctly, this would not be the case. However, in my 20 years of installing, not very many people want to take on the extra work and expense of sealing things off when all they have to do is face the subs to the rear of the car.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

So I got the pair of Dayton HO 12's installed with a 600.1 JL Audio am on them.

They slam! More than enough bass for me. I would think 1 with 500 watts would be more than plenty.

I'm letting them break in a little before I review them. I just made sure the phase is correct and got the crossover around to where it sounds good. Once broken in, I will get em right and will start the critical listening.

So far i'm liking my HO's. They sound nice and they keep sounding better with every minute of use. 

Also have to compliment the xd600.1 JL Audio amp. It really is a stong little thing. Oh and the stinger wiring, best wiring I've used so far. Will definitely be using it from now on.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

so they getting 300 watts each or u have 1 jl amp per sub?

glad your enjoying them and we could steer u in the right direction


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Cruzer said:


> so they getting 300 watts each or u have 1 jl amp per sub?
> 
> glad your enjoying them and we could steer u in the right direction


Yep, 600 watts for the pair.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

So they are balanced and got the crossover set. Very articulate subwoofer. It will need some quick break in time. Couple of hours and they start to really shine.

I played them up to 80 hz and they have good kick in this range. Also gets pretty low, but not over bearing. 

I have nothing bad to say about these woofers except they are really heavy.

1 with 500 watts is all you need for some strong bass reinforcement. 2 with some power, and you are in the SQL range.

2 thumbs up :2thumbsup:!


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

ocuriel said:


> So they are balanced and got the crossover set. Very articulate subwoofer. It will need some quick break in time. Couple of hours and they start to really shine.
> 
> I played them up to 80 hz and they have good kick in this range. Also gets pretty low, but not over bearing.
> 
> ...


Good to hear you're pleased!


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

ocuriel said:


> So they are balanced and got the crossover set. Very articulate subwoofer. It will need some quick break in time. Couple of hours and they start to really shine.
> 
> I played them up to 80 hz and they have good kick in this range. Also gets pretty low, but not over bearing.
> 
> ...


what other subs have u ran that u can compare them to?
are these the best subs u have had spl, or sq wise? close second?


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Cruzer said:


> what other subs have u ran that u can compare them to?
> are these the best subs u have had spl, or sq wise? close second?


I have used everything old school Rockford fosgate, all Alpine, all Older Jl Audio stuff including older W6, new DEI, IDQ, All Infinitys perfect, VQ, All kicker, Audio Avalanche, TC sounds, OZ audio, and the list goes on. Been messing with this stuff for 18 years. 

Off memory, this has to be one of the top 5, even top 3. The only difference would be the tonal differences between the metal cone, vs poly, paper, etc.

It does everything right. Doesn't skip a beat. Very balanced woofer. I'm happy I went this route. 

It was also surprizing how quick I was able to match it up to the front. It blends right in.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

I also wanted to add, it has great finesse at lower volumes. It doesnt go from nothing to BOOM, BOOM, BOOM when you raise the volume. You can still hear it drop low and beat the upper bass frequencies at low volumes. 

I went the cheap route on my MDX and put an Alpine Type R 12" with 400 watts on it. The Type R does not compare. Not as accurate.

There is a reason partsexpress.com can harge $1,000.00 for a home theatre sub using these subwoofers.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

so its a great product for the $, considering like maybe it doesnt out perform a w6, or an idmax, etc. but its a ton cheaper?


----------



## IDGAF (Dec 27, 2009)

I know a few guys on the Lexus IS forum that have that same box. Decent, but not optimal. Blocking the rear seats like that saves trunk space but killes output.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Cruzer said:


> so its a great product for the $, considering like maybe it doesnt out perform a w6, or an idmax, etc. but its a ton cheaper?


This is a good question, my subs are hooked up to the stock "studio on wheels" factory system. I have no processing power. Because of this, it's hard to say if it plays better than the W6 or not as I can only adjust it to a certain point. I have heard the W6v2 and we all know this is the pinacle of all sq subwoofers. If you have the money, go with the W6. If not, the Dayton is a great choice. 

If someone has a W6 in my area, I would love to compare it to my Daytons.



IDGAF said:


> I know a few guys on the Lexus IS forum that have that same box. Decent, but not optimal. Blocking the rear seats like that saves trunk space but killes output.


I was thinking the same at 1st, but the output is still there. Somehow it still gets into the cabin. Rear deck did rattle when I had the gains on the amp up and the volume blasting. This is how the bass is getting in there I guess. When level matched, not a rattle anywhere though.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

ocuriel said:


> This is a good question, my subs are hooked up to the stock "studio on wheels" factory system. I have no processing power. Because of this, it's hard to say if it plays better than the W6 or not as I can only adjust it to a certain point. I have heard the W6v2 and we all know this is the pinacle of all sq subwoofers. If you have the money, go with the W6. If not, the Dayton is a great choice.
> 
> If someone has a W6 in my area, I would love to compare it to my Daytons.
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA!!!

The pinnacle? It's a nice subwoofer sure. But the best SQ sub out there? the tip top peak? In a car environment it is the enclosure/woofer and how you match that to YOUR particular car that will make a subwoofer the "pinnacle of SQ goodness" not the particular driver.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Who invited this want to be audio snob?

Nobody said it's the best. But it is the one SQ sub that everyone compares other subs to.

Now go crawl back in the hole you came from.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

ocuriel said:


> Who invited this want to be audio snob?
> 
> Nobody said it's the best. But it is the one SQ sub that everyone compares other subs to.
> 
> Now go crawl back in the hole you came from.


I am as far from an audio snob as they come. In fact, I find it incredibly hard 99% of the time to justify the cost of expensive gear. And to answer your question, YOU said it was the pinnacle (albeit you misspelled it)

pinnacle - the highest level or degree attainable; the highest stage of development; "his landscapes were deemed the acme of beauty"; "the artist's gifts are at their acme"; "at the height of her career"; "the peak of perfection"; "summer was at its peak"; "...catapulted Einstein to the pinnacle of fame"; "the summit of his ambition"; "so many highest superlatives achieved by man"; "at the top of his profession"

Now maybe I was being slightly douche like in my post but there are way to many posts here that with no backing claim untrue things. That's what I was mocking in your post. Now if that mocking hurt your feelings, I apologize for that but not in pointing out the inaccurate claim.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

ill just say that just because its JL doesnt mean everyone has listened to it, or uses it for comparisons.

i see far more comparisons of the w7 to like the idmax and other subs like that.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

cubdenno said:


> I am as far from an audio snob as they come. In fact, I find it incredibly hard 99% of the time to justify the cost of expensive gear. And to answer your question, YOU said it was the pinnacle (albeit you misspelled it)
> 
> pinnacle - the highest level or degree attainable; the highest stage of development; "his landscapes were deemed the acme of beauty"; "the artist's gifts are at their acme"; "at the height of her career"; "the peak of perfection"; "summer was at its peak"; "...catapulted Einstein to the pinnacle of fame"; "the summit of his ambition"; "so many highest superlatives achieved by man"; "at the top of his profession"
> 
> Now maybe I was being slightly douche like in my post but there are way to many posts here that with no backing claim untrue things. That's what I was mocking in your post. Now if that mocking hurt your feelings, I apologize for that but not in pointing out the inaccurate claim.


Touche - ok, maybe not the pinnacle, but its known for being one of the best. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Cruzer said:


> ill just say that just because its JL doesnt mean everyone has listened to it, or uses it for comparisons.
> 
> i see far more comparisons of the w7 to like the idmax and other subs like that.


Sure, for super subs. Just for SQ, W6 is mentioned more often.

Either way, loving my Daytons.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Glad that you are! They are fantastic subs. Hard to beat for the money. What part of Chicago land do you live in? I live down near Champaign.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

I recently moved to skokie. Closer to work.

Champaign, still in school?


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Nope. School was long ago. Live in a small town east. Company I work for has a machine shop in Champaign. I travel NAFTA for work.


----------



## ride2wheels (Dec 20, 2010)

ocuriel said:


> I have an 07 Inf G35 sedan. I found a interesting subwoofer box that go up to the back seats. See picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a very clean looking setup. I am planning to go the same route.


----------

